# Using aluminum molds



## jhofer (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello,

Would it be ok to us an aluminum mold if it is lined with wax paper or would there still be a chance of any residual lye contacting the container and setting of a reaction?

Thanks


----------



## kbuska (Dec 31, 2011)

I wouldn't. I hear that aluminum foil works well though. Hehe. J/k

Seriously though I wouldn't chance it as the result could be dangerous


----------



## jcandleattic (Dec 31, 2011)

No, I wouldn't chance it either. If you spill on the outside of the mold then it's ruined, and even just a tiny amount can do it...


----------



## Fragola (Dec 31, 2011)

Not sure exactly how wax paper works, but I have done this with plastic foil.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 31, 2011)

You could use a cardboard box instead of an aluminum mold. Also, I don't recommend wax paper. I used it one time and the soap got so hot that the wax paper stuck to the loaf. It was a mess and I couldn't get it all peeled off. It kept shredding as I pulled on it. I ended up having to cut portions off the loaf. I'd recommend freezer paper for lining a mold.

edited to correct typos


----------



## Sunny (Dec 31, 2011)

lol ken.

I wouldn't use the aluminum, just for the reasons you mentioned - it could leak through any lining and cause a reaction and could ruin the soap.

cardboard is great, you could try cutting the top off a cereal box or using an empty milk carton with the top cut off too. or using things like yogurt containers, any sturdy plastic container (that you could get the soap out of) or any small box would work.

of course my favorite is silicone loaf molds!


----------



## carebear (Dec 31, 2011)

waxed paper is a pretty lousy barrier.  I wouldn't use aluminum no matter the liner, especially with waxed paper.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 31, 2011)

My question is why would anyone want to flirt with danger by using aluminum as a soap mold when so many safe, inert alternatives are readily available? Aluminum + lye solution = hydrogen gas which is extremely flammable, plus the lye will bore it's way though the aluminum. The few soapers I know of who made the mistake of allowing contact between aluminum and their raw soap batter reported the occurrance of intense heat, the ruination of their aluminum vessel as well as their soap, and the formation of black, acrid smoke filling up their house. I'm with carebear- I wouldn't use aluminum as a soap mold no matter what the liner. No thanks!  

IrishLass


----------



## jhofer (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks,

No aluminum then. I had nice sized containers and that is why I asked. Thanks again.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Dec 31, 2011)

Ha! I've personally used both. I once used an aluminum pan type thing and it definately ate right through the mold, all over my counter. The house wasn't filled with acrid black smoke, but it definately didn't smell good. 
Wax paper, on the other hand, sucks, to put it nicely. I used to line my log molds with it and would have to tinker around with getting it off, because the soap batter would soak through it slightly and it would make the wax paper weak and thus would stick to the soap and wouldn't come off cleanly.


----------



## Healinya (Dec 31, 2011)

The first soap making book I read advised me to take a kitchen trash bag (not a cheap brand though) and line it in a cardboard box.. that worked just fine for my first couple dozen batches, the ripples that you would imagine from the bag really weren't that bad.. it looked nice and natural.


----------



## G. Man (Jan 1, 2012)

I should think you can use whatever you want for a mold as long as the soap doesn't get through whatever your lining it with. I've been using a metal pan (looks like aluminum but not sure), with a trash bag as a liner. They've been coming out great.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2012)

G. Man said:
			
		

> I should think you can use whatever you want for a mold as long as the soap doesn't get through whatever your lining it with. I've been using a metal pan (looks like aluminum but not sure), with a trash bag as a liner. They've been coming out great.



Why would you want to take the chance of raw soap leaking through to the aluminum when there are other options available? I've heard of people buying individual plastic drawer dividers from a dollar store and lining them.

It may be working for you but I think it's irresponsible and unsafe to recommend using a metal pan.


----------



## kbuska (Jan 1, 2012)

I think it's important for people to note there experience as I would weight the advice from myself and other soapers who don't have some of the experience some on this board have as less and proceed on the side of common sense and caution. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 1, 2012)

G. Man said:
			
		

> I've been using a metal pan (looks like aluminum but not sure)



I know of a definite way to be sure, but it would be irresponsible of me to advise trying it unless you did it outside in an open area away from people and animals and all possibilty of the fumes coming into contact with sparks or static electricity.

True- people are free to use whatever mold of their choice, but it is the position of SMF to promote safe, responsible soapmaking practices- especially for those who are new to the craft. Aluminum is one of those things that just does not fit into the 'safe/responsible' catagory, hence our strong recommendation against it. 


IrishLass


----------



## youreapima2 (Jan 1, 2012)

G. Man said:
			
		

> I've been using a metal pan (looks like aluminum but not sure)
> 
> The easiest way to tell if it's aluminum or not is to take a magnet to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## carebear (Jan 1, 2012)

not really accurate - lots of things that magnets don't stick to.  magnets are attracted to iron, a component of steel.

but really folks, don't mess about mixing aluminum and lye.  play it safe - it's simply not worth it.


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 2, 2012)

I went op shopping ( 2nd hand shopping) and bought cheap SS pans, after I read on here the dangers of Aluminium and Lye....I was not about to take a chance....

I have also bought and made wooden molds as well as used silicon molds and also made coroplast (USA )/ Corflute (AUST ) molds....all work as well as each other , but I tend to only use the corflute and silicone now....

I Still have my SS pans which I used to mix my oils and lye in, but I now tend to use Icecream containers or plastic buckets now ....

Each to their own, but with all the options available I certainly would not risk a caustic burn by using aluminium ! JMO


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 9, 2012)

When I first started soaping I made the mistake of using an aluminium pan. Big mistake...HUGE.
The smell...OMG I will never forget it, it makes me nauseas to think of it.
I was so lucky that in my inexperience I didn't harm myself or damage my kitchen. It did take a long time for the smell to go away.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 9, 2012)

I have fallen in love with a 1 1/2 gallon Schwan's ice cream bucket.  I use it now for mixing my oils and lye.  I loved it when it was full of ice cream also.  As my soap hobby is expected to grow I intend to lay in a supply of them.  It's tough getting them empty and ready for soaping but someone has to do it.   8)


----------



## Maythorn (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd be afraid I would drip outside the waxed paper onto the metal.  Ever since I read about aluminum and lye creating hydrogen gas I'd shuddered at the thought. Don't want any disaster on my still inexperienced hands!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 9, 2012)

Ever pay much attention to the MREs doled out to people in emergency areas during floods, hurricanes?  The heater is hydrogen powered, triggered by the addition of water.  Nasty fumes.


----------



## dcornett (Jan 9, 2012)

Dennis said:
			
		

> I have fallen in love with a 1 1/2 gallon Schwan's ice cream bucket.  I use it now for mixing my oils and lye.  I loved it when it was full of ice cream also.  As my soap hobby is expected to grow I intend to lay in a supply of them.  It's tough getting them empty and ready for soaping but someone has to do it.   8)



LOL! You're so brave to take that task upon yourself.


----------



## fluffysuds (Jan 10, 2012)

Those Schwan ice cream buckets rock lol.
I have a cupcake pan I use for making soap I believe it is coated with aluminum, but I double up on the greaseproof paper liners and never had a problem with it.  It could be that it's not aluminum though and why I haven't had problems with it


----------



## carebear (Jan 10, 2012)

It's neither smart nor safe to use aluminum.  If you aren't sure, don't use it.  If you've been getting away with it so far, don't count on that continuing.

If you choose to take the risk, please keep it to yourself as SMF cannot condone that.

Sorry to sound harsh, but we've had this discussion before and we're not going to go down that road again.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 10, 2012)

Didn't sound harsh at all.  More like to the point.


----------



## fluffysuds (Jan 10, 2012)

Then delete my post if that is how you feel. I'm not telling people to go out and do it!!!! I'm not a moron and have been soaping for many years now. Geez just delete my account I know when I'm not welcomed. Just like the dish I guess  :roll:


----------



## Hazel (Jan 10, 2012)

fluffysuds said:
			
		

> Just like the dish I guess  :roll:



Trust me. We're much nicer than some other forums.


----------



## krissy (Jan 10, 2012)

wow! :shock:  i thought Carebear was talking to anyone who was saying they could/would use aluminum, not just fluffysuds who might or might not be using aluminum.

while i have found some posts to be more to the point or short than i would personally make them, this forum is very nice and is very helpful and since we cannot hear the tone in which the poster is "speaking" i choose to "hear" it in a nice tone.

untwist your drawers and stick around, no one wants to chase anyone away, just to promote the safest way of doing things so that newbies dont come and get the wrong info. :roll:


----------



## dieSpinne (Jan 10, 2012)

We ARE nicer than many other fora; however, thin skin is thin skin and some of our mods are more concerned with unambiguous clarity on matters of safety than they are concerned with the less than sturdy feelings of posters.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 10, 2012)

krissy said:
			
		

> no one wants to chase anyone away, just to promote the safest way of doing things so that newbies dont come and get the wrong info





			
				dieSpinne said:
			
		

> and some of our mods are more concerned with unambiguous clarity on matters of safety than they are concerned with the less than sturdy feelings of posters.



Yes! A 100% ditto to both of these sentiments (you enabled me to make my post shorter). And a big ditto to all that carebear said (and Hazel and Dennis, too!). The truth can hurt sometimes, but it's much nicer than the potential consequences. 





			
				dieSpinne said:
			
		

> We ARE nicer than many other *fora*;



Awesome!   I learn something new everyday (yes, I looked it up as I was not previously familiar with the term).


IrishLass


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jan 10, 2012)

untwist


----------



## carebear (Jan 10, 2012)

fluffysuds said:
			
		

> Those Schwan ice cream buckets rock lol.
> I have a cupcake pan I use for making soap I believe it is coated with aluminum, but I double up on the greaseproof paper liners and never had a problem with it.  It could be that it's not aluminum though and why I haven't had problems with it




Never said you were a moron, but I stand by my statement about not using or suggesting that it's safe to use aluminum with lye.  Period.  I'm sorry if I sounded harsh to you - but it stands.  As I said, if someone is unsure if their container is aluminum then it shouldn't be used.  Period.  YOU have been soaping a long time, fine, but many here haven't been and making it seem ok to take that risk is not ok.

I hope you choose to continue to participate in the forum.


----------

